
Apple CEO Tim Cook Earned $102M in 2017 - tiff
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/27/apple-ceo-tim-cook-102-million/
======
pascalatemybaby
Meanwhile in California, 14.3% of families lacked the income to meet basic
needs during 2016.

Source: [http://www.ppic.org/publication/poverty-in-
california/](http://www.ppic.org/publication/poverty-in-california/)

